# Hello from Northern Virginia



## Skittledoo (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi. I'm new... well... obviously... anywhoo my name is Amber and I'm friends with Noludoru. She told me I needed to join here so here I am. We're friends from another forum and since she doesn't live too far from me we hang out as much as possible.

I have a year old kitty named Goober... 










ETA: the picture isn't working? sorry...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Goober is a little cutie pie! (you can end after *.jpg*)

Welcome!  

Those were beautiful pictures that you took for Noludoru!


----------



## Skittledoo (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank you sooo much. I feel silly that I couldn't figure out how to get the picture to work out... always works out that way on the other forum I'm on. Anyways... really looking forward to getting to know other cat people. I spend so much time with my dog and on the dog forum and I really need a place to brag on the cat as well..


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome. You have lots to brag about with that gorgeous kitty!!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute kitty!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome from another DC-area person on the Maryland side. Your Goober is adorable!!


----------



## Bobbi (Sep 9, 2008)

Welcome. Goober is adorable. and don't worry I had a lot of trouble with the pictures too. I ended up posting them in the cat photos and then copy and pasting the link in a post.


----------



## heatherrfalk (Oct 2, 2008)

Gorgeous kitty. I live in Virginia Beach and have three!


----------

